# Outlook 2007 deleted items problem



## rofolos

Hi all,

I have an IMAP mail account on outlook 2007.
The issue is that when i delete a message from the inbox it doesn t go to the deleted items but it completely disappears.
On the other hand when i delete a message from sent items it then goes to deleted items.
I have checked all options and everything seems to be ok.

I tried creating a rule but it doesnt seem to work

Any help anyone?


----------



## Cougarman

I have IMAP as well. Far as know, it is default behavior for sent to be saved locally in Personal Folders "Sent Items." You then delete all from Deleted Items. Personally, I think this is good because it acts as a safety net.

Your received email is in Inbox on the server folders, no? This is default too. 

There is something like View Menu > Arrange By > Current View. Click on IMAP Messages so it will show all. The deleted ones will have a strikethrough. You can UNdelete, or Edit Menu and Purge Deleted Items. Again, a safety net.

Other than that, what's the problem?


----------



## cpalmeriii

I have a similar problem.

I'm using Outlook 2007 to pull down email from several accounts. Some are POP and others are IMAP.

When I delete a POP email from my Inbox, it disappears and it’s deleted. It doesn’t always get moved to the Deleted folder. My deleted folder periodically has mail added to it, but I can’t do it predictably.

When I delete my AOL mail (I know, I know...) from the Inbox, it deletes it completely. 

I configured an IMAP account to not delete when I change folders and to hide messages marked for deletion. The messages I delete remain, with strikethrough, in my Inbox, but they remain visible.

I would like to have my IMAP deleted's moved into their respective Deleted folder. That way, I can permanently delete them at my leisure.

I seem to recall that in 2003 I was able to do this (multiple IMAP accounts using their respective Deleted folders) but can't be sure.

Al I want to do is have my deleted email moved to the deleted folder. There was an option for that in 2003 (again, I think).

Someone help!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions offered.


----------



## Ozwip

I have experienced the same problem with Outlook 2007 as CParmerill except that both the items I delete from my inbox AND the items I delete from my SENT folder disappear immediately, i.e., do not get put into my Deleted Items folder or my Trash folder. I have a gmail IMAP account. I have set the "Warn before permanently deleting" option - top no avail.


----------



## SusanKridler

I hope the following information will help with the original problem posted in this thread.

Normally, when you delete a message in an IMAP account, it gets a line through it, until you completely eradicate the message by purging the Inbox. (Many consider this an irritating "feature".) The message does not go to the "Deleted Items" folder, the "Trash" or anywhere else. However, after purging, a message that was marked for deletion will be completely erased. 

For one of our users' IMAP account in Outlook 2007, the messages marked for deletion were NOT showing up at all, with or without a line through them. A search revealed that they still existed somewhere, but searching was the only way to see them until my very clever manager discovered that a filter was applied. 

To check for filters:

1) Go to the following menu.
View > Current view > Customize Current View.

2) In the resulting window, titled "Customize View: Messages", 
find the button for "Filter" and look just to the right of it. 

3) If it says "Off" next to "Filter" then this is not the problem. 
However, if it says anything other than "Off" next to the 
button for "Filter" then a filter is currently applied. 

4) Click the "Filter" button to explore the filters that are set, 
looking under each folder tab, and remove unwanted filters 
by clicking "Clear All".

I suspect that our user wanted, like many, to stop seeing the line through messages and came up with this confusing "solution", then forgot all about it.

-------------------------


----------

